# VIDEO: How to Buy a South Bend Lathe by Tubalcain (MrPete222)



## HMF (Feb 1, 2013)

Tubalcain buys a South Bend Lathe and evaluates his purchase:

[video=youtube_share;AIcVBcWIyIg]http://youtu.be/AIcVBcWIyIg[/video]


----------

